
Tesla unveils new white next-gen Roadster prototype at shareholder meeting - rbanffy
https://electrek.co/2018/06/05/tesla-new-next-gen-roadster-prototype-shareholder-meeting/
======
Sohcahtoa82
I'm a huge Tesla fanboy, but I would be willing to bet money that we won't see
Roadsters being delivered to customers until mid-late 2021.

Which is fine for me, because I probably won't be able to afford mine until
probably 2023.

